# Xorg, nvida, vmware VM



## thecoffeeguy (Aug 3, 2009)

Alright. Testing out some things here. Running FreeBSD 7.2 as a client VM on the latest VM Workstation release on Vista. 

I can get X up and running, startx works fine. However, I cannot seem to get the VM to run at the 1920x1200 resolution (24" monitors).

here is my xorg.conf:


```
Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "HWcursor"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "Xinerama"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "StaticXinerama"            # <str>
        Identifier  "Card0"
        Driver      "vmware"
        VendorName  "VMware Inc"
        BoardName   "Abstract SVGA II Adapter"
        BusID       "PCI:0:15:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier "Screen0"
        Device     "Card0"
        Monitor    "Monitor0"
        DefaultDepth 24
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     24
                Modes   "1920x1200"
        EndSubSection
EndSection
```

Been a long time since I setup X on FreeBSD so any help is much appreciated.

I did install xorg through the ports tree: 7.4_2

Something I am missing?

Thanks.

TCG


----------



## SirDice (Aug 3, 2009)

A vmware client uses the vmware driver. It has no notion of the "real" hardware because vmware creates virtual hardware. Not sure if it's capable of running at that high a resolution though.


----------



## thecoffeeguy (Aug 3, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> A vmware client uses the vmware driver. It has no notion of the "real" hardware because vmware creates virtual hardware. *Not sure if it's capable of running at that high a resolution though*.



That was my fear.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 3, 2009)

I did have a fbsd vmware image running 1440x900 without any problems.

What happens when you try 1920x1200? Anything in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?


----------



## VictorM (Dec 29, 2009)

XGA support for Unix guests in Workstation is known to be buggy. does it work in 1400x1050?


----------

